# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΕΚΚΟΛΑΠΤΗΡΙΟ (κλωσσομηχανή)

## ΝΙΚ7

Επηρεασμένος και εγώ από τους φίλους του σαιτ που κατασκεύασαν κλωσσομηχανές, αποφάσισα να κάνω και εγώ τη δική μου… Είναι χωρητικότητας 30 αυγών κότας και η πρώτη δοκιμή με αυγά μόλις ξεκίνησε, ελπίζω να έχω καλά αποτελέσματα… 

Η περιστροφή των αυγών γίνεται αυτόματα. Μετά από δοκιμή περιστροφής των αυγών όταν η μηχανή είναι γεμάτη, διαπίστωσα ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο το κάθε αυγό να έχει τη δική του θήκη. Οπότε έγινε μία μικρή βελτίωση που φαίνεται στην τελευταία φώτο (100_2966.jpg).

Εκτός των φωτογραφιών, σχετικό βιντεάκι μπορείτε να δείτε και στο σύνδεσμο:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGlEiAZruwQ

----------

dimmys (30-01-14), 

hackertom (19-07-15), 

Hulk (05-08-12), 

leosedf (04-08-12)

----------


## stinger

μπραβο φιλε μου ωραια κατασκευη και καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις...με ενδιαφερει η πατεντα με το μοτερ υαλοκαθαριστηρων..κανε ενα σχηματικο με την συνδεσμολογια του αν θελεις..τον ιδιο θερμοστατη εχω κι εγω...ebay τον ειχα παρει

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Πολυ ωραία!! Μπράβο!

----------


## briko

μπράβο .
2 μικρές παρατηρήσεις.
τους ανεμιστήρες καλύτερα είναι να τους εχεις κάθετα με τα τοιχώματα για καλύτερη κυκλοφορία αέρα και για να μην τρελάνεις τα μικρά πουλιά από το άναψε σβήσε από τους λαμπτήρες τύλιξε τους με αλουμινόχαρτο .

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίος Νίκο.
Ποιες είναι οι συνθήκες που χρειάζεται ώστε να εκκολαφθούν τα αυγά?

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


*stinger* το σχηματικό με την συνδεσμολογία του μοτέρ μπορείς το δεις σε ένα παλαιότερο θέμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E7%F7%E1%ED%DE

 				  Αφορά τη χρήση ενός μόνο χρονοδιακόπτη και δύο ρελέ. Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας φαίνεται σε μια ερώτηση που είχα κάνει προς το τέλος της συζήτησης.
  Και μένα ο θερμοστάτης από ebay είναι, πολύ οικονομικός αλλά πιστεύω θα την κάνει τη δουλειά του…

*briko* η κατασκευή στηρίχτηκε σε άλλες που έχουν παρουσιαστεί στο σαιτ όπου οι συνήθως δύο ανεμιστήρες είχαν μία μικρή κλίση προς τα πάνω. Εγώ προτίμησα να βάλω τέσσερεις μικρότερος δυο υπό κλίση και δυο κάθετους στα τοιχώματα με σκοπό να επιτευχτεί πιο ομοιόμορφη θερμοκρασία στο θάλαμο. Με μετρήσεις που έκανα σε διάφορες θέσεις στο επίπεδο που τοποθετούνται τα αυγά (με το ίδιο θερμόμετρο) η διαφορά στη θερμοκρασία ήταν πολύ μικρή.

 				  Αυτό με το αλουμινόχαρτο είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά μήπως θέλω κάθε τόσο να αλλάζω λάμπες; Μήπως ζεσταίνονται πολύ και με το συχνό άνοιγμα κλείσιμο αφήνουν το πνεύμα τους;


*leosedf* από όσα έχω διαβάσει τις πρώτες 18 μέρες η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι 37,7 oCενώ η υγρασία 55%-65% ενώ τις υπόλοιπες (21 μέρες είναι σε σύνολο) 37,3 oCενώ η υγρασία 65%-75%. Το γύρισμα των αυγών από την 18 μέρα και μετά σταματά. Αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω προγραμματίσει κάθε 4 ώρες..
  Τα παραπάνω αφορούν αυγά κότας

----------


## edgar

NIK7 , θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν εχεις υπολογισει  ποση  ενεργεια καταναλωνεις για  μια "φουρνια" αυγων.

----------


## Manthosvf

μπραβο καλος ηρθες στο κλαμπ  :Smile:  bio cotula :P οραια κατασκευη θα σημφονισω τα ανεμηστηρια βαλτα κατα πανο να χτιπανε μην χτιπανε πανο στα αυγα ο λογος το οτι ξερενη το τσοφλι και δεν μπορουν να βγουν τα κοτοπουλια  :Smile:  αντε περιμενουμε να μας πεις τι επιτυχια ειχες

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

> NIK7 , θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν εχεις υπολογισει  ποση  ενεργεια καταναλωνεις για  μια "φουρνια" αυγων.



  με έναν χοντρικό υπολογισμό που έκανα στο 24ωρο οι δύο λάμπες των 60 W μένουν συνολικά αναμμένες για κάτι λιγότερο από μία ώρα. Το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα μένουν αναμμένα και τα ανεμιστήρακια. Στις 21 μέρες που κάνουν για να βγουν θα έχουν δουλέψει συνολικά περίπου 21 ώρες… Αυτά ισχύουν τώρα που η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος και θερμοκρασίας θαλάμου είναι μικρή…

----------

edgar (29-09-12)

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

> μπραβο καλος ηρθες στο κλαμπ  bio cotula :P οραια κατασκευη θα σημφονισω τα ανεμηστηρια βαλτα κατα πανο να χτιπανε μην χτιπανε πανο στα αυγα ο λογος το οτι ξερενη το τσοφλι και δεν μπορουν να βγουν τα κοτοπουλια  αντε περιμενουμε να μας πεις τι επιτυχια ειχες



  σ’ ευχαριστώ, καλώς σας βρήκα… χαχα
τώρα που είναι σε λειτουργία έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλαγές δεν μπορούν να γίνουν… οπότε μένουν ως έχουν και αναλόγως την επιτυχία θα γίνουν ή όχι αλλαγές...

----------


## hackertom

> Με την ευκαιρία να περάσω και το σχέδιο με την συνδεσμολογία του μοτέρ. Είναι αυτή που έχει κάνει ο ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988 απλά ήταν λίγο δυσανάγνωστη για κάποιους… Πιστεύω με αυτό το σχέδιο να βοηθάω…
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43024



Ποιόν τύπο ρελέ χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

> Ποιόν τύπο ρελέ χρησιμοποιείς;




Αυτά της φωτο

----------


## Gaou

παιδια επειδή π-ετυχε να συνεχίζω και εγώ μια πρωτογονη που ειχα ξεκινήσει το 2012 ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι χημικά επιτρέπονται στον θαλαμο μέσα. θέλω να βάλω λιγη θερμή σιλικονη στην σχάρα που θα κάθονται τα κοτοπουλα . επιτρέπται ή θα βλάψει τα πουλια και θα βγούν με 2 και τρια κεφάλια ?

----------


## hackertom

> Αυτά της φωτο



Έχω ένα παρόμοιο αλλά γράφει 5 VDC. . :/
Λογικά δεν θα κάνει σωστά;

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

> παιδια επειδή π-ετυχε να συνεχίζω και εγώ μια πρωτογονη που ειχα ξεκινήσει το 2012 ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι χημικά επιτρέπονται στον θαλαμο μέσα. θέλω να βάλω λιγη θερμή σιλικονη στην σχάρα που θα κάθονται τα κοτοπουλα . επιτρέπται ή θα βλάψει τα πουλια και θα βγούν με 2 και τρια κεφάλια ?



Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά πιστεύω δεν θα επηρεάσει σε τίποτα λίγο σιλικόνη...

----------


## ΝΙΚ7

> Έχω ένα παρόμοιο αλλά γράφει 5 VDC. . :/
> Λογικά δεν θα κάνει σωστά;



Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τροφοδοτικό 5 VDC τότε μπορείς να βάλεις και αυτά που έχεις... (χρειάζεσαι δύο ρελέ)

----------

hackertom (21-07-15)

----------

